# Britax sale dates??



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone know when the simi anual Britax sale is ?? I need to get my little one her 'big' seat.
thanks


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's sometime in September...

Anyone know the dates?

We'll be getting a seat then too









-Angela


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

I think i read that it was right around Labor day.


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

No way am I missing the sale!! The shannon is calling my name!!


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone hear of the dates yet? Is the sale everywhere they sell Britax seats, or just some places?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

: Nana needs a new seat







:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: Need a new seat too.


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
No way am I missing the sale!! The shannon is calling my name!!









:
Hoping someone will have info soon!


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

So Angela, what is the normal discount?? I'm wondering if having it shipped with free shipping and no tax will equal out to the discount if I get it now..lol. Of course if I order it while on sale no tax it would be cheaper..lol.

Anyway, whats the discount?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
So Angela, what is the normal discount?? I'm wondering if having it shipped with free shipping and no tax will equal out to the discount if I get it now..lol. Of course if I order it while on sale no tax it would be cheaper..lol.

Anyway, whats the discount?

I've heard 20% ish.

We just went ahead and got one on sale at Amazon (just ordered it in fact) I think that will be as cheap or cheaper than they will go later.

-Angela


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

The sale dates are Sept. 15-21. I found this thread which mentioned some prices. It's not 20%...looks like a little more than 10%:

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=54072


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone used Live Cash Back? Looks like I can get about $50 off...or cash back later??

I so want to get it now...I do a kids consignment sale and would love the put her bucket it in, but it's before the sale dates.

Both Amazon and BRU have free ship on them....

I just want the seat!! lol


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

So I did it!! I bought it through Live Cash Back from CSN Baby. I hope it all works! if so I'll get a deposit of $55.80 in my Paypal account in 60 days! So that means I got my Boulevard for $254! Wohooo!!


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

I went ahead and bought my Frontier, too. A local store had a 15% off coupon for this weekend, so I got my Frontier for $237. Hooray! Of course, they were out of the color my daughter (and I) wanted, so I still have to wait for it to come in. Argh!


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Where did you get yours?

I have a bit of a bad taste on Live Cash Back now...they show on one page a percentage you will get back, but it may not be what you get back. It showed on the main page $55.40, now that I have placed the order it's only $33....that's $20!!

I guess I will keep the order and just wait...but it really ticks me off...

So BEWARE...it may not be what you get back.


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
Where did you get yours?

Lullaby Lane. They do have a website, but it was an in-store coupon.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
So I did it!! I bought it through Live Cash Back from CSN Baby. I hope it all works! if so I'll get a deposit of $55.80 in my Paypal account in 60 days! So that means I got my Boulevard for $254! Wohooo!!

Amazon has a boulevard at $229

http://www.amazon.com/Britax-Bouleva...9597922&sr=8-1

-Angela


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Amazon has a boulevard at $229

http://www.amazon.com/Britax-Bouleva...9597922&sr=8-1

-Angela

thanks Angela...but after 3 little boys, this girly is getting flowers and purple!! Nothing but the Shannon for me! lol...sad I know...

I ended up getting it from Earth Baby for %18 off.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Gosh a year ago I got a Marathon for $209. Keep an eye out!


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

So ,Angela of all the car seat wisdom, how long do I need to let the carseat gas off before i can install it in the car! It should be here tomorrow and I'm dying to use it!!

ty


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
So ,Angela of all the car seat wisdom, how long do I need to let the carseat gas off before i can install it in the car! It should be here tomorrow and I'm dying to use it!!

ty

My highly scientific method is thus- until it doesn't stink









When airing things out I've found fans and candles help.

-Angela


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Guess I should open it in the garage too eh?

man I want her in it..lol


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

ITS HERE ITS HERE!!! WOOHHOOOO.... It is sooo pretty! Had to sit it out in the garage..stinks pretty bad.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
thanks Angela...but after 3 little boys, this girly is getting flowers and purple!! Nothing but the Shannon for me! lol...sad I know...

I LOVE the Shannon!!!







Since I bought Camryn a pink carseat, I HAD to get Caitlyn the purple one (not to mention I loved the featuers







)

Wish I had known about the sale next month a little earlier. Saturday we went and bought Carson his Boulevard.


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Where is everyone finding the sales at? I'm so confused. I found this website that has price info but where?? http://babycheapskate.blogspot.com/2...atch-post.html
I'm looking for a Diplomat, but I've searched all over the web and I'm only seeing the regular price $259.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayell79* 
Where is everyone finding the sales at? I'm so confused. I found this website that has price info but where?? http://babycheapskate.blogspot.com/2...atch-post.html
I'm looking for a Diplomat, but I've searched all over the web and I'm only seeing the regular price $259.

The diplomat is rarely a good choice. In most cases it is a waste of money because it will be outgrown so soon.

The boulevard is on sale at amazon at a GREAT price still- $229+ shipping

http://www.amazon.com/Britax-Bouleva...0501206&sr=8-1

-Angela


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, we have a really small car with an even smaller back seat. It's a '93 Toyota Corolla. Back in Feb, we tried every single convertible they had at Target (Graco, Safety 1st, and Eddie Bower brands) and none of them fit rear facing, even with the front passenger seat pulled all the way forward. There is no way we can afford a new car, so getting one of Britax's seats made for compact cars is our last hope.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayell79* 
Well, we have a really small car with an even smaller back seat. It's a '93 Toyota Corolla. Back in Feb, we tried every single convertible they had at Target (Graco, Safety 1st, and Eddie Bower brands) and none of them fit rear facing, even with the front passenger seat pulled all the way forward. There is no way we can afford a new car, so getting one of Britax's seats made for compact cars is our last hope.

We've had the boulevard in a civic with no problem at all. Britax seats can go fairly straight and have the front seat braced against them. I've seen them RF in TINY back seats. Some even report that the larger ones fit better than the smaller due to the angle.

I'd try it. Most kids will outgrow the small britax seats rf by height before weight.

-Angela


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure how Britax compares to other brands on the market because no local stores here carry them. I don't really want to buy one online and take the risk that it won't fit. I guess we'll just wait it out until we really have to upsize (probably about 3 months) and just see what's available.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Target and babies r us both carry at least the marathon in store now. Perhaps you can take a trip and try one out.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Angela,

It's been a week and it is still stinky!! I'm dying here!! It's been sitting in the hot garage...any other hints??


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adtake* 
Angela,

It's been a week and it is still stinky!! I'm dying here!! It's been sitting in the hot garage...any other hints??

Weird... my new one didn't stink at all. I'd bring it in- maybe the heat in the garage isn't helping. (say I in houston... perhaps your garage isn't sweltering...







)

I'd put it in a room with a burning candle for a few hours- see if that helps.

-Angela


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Weird... my new one didn't stink at all. I'd bring it in- maybe the heat in the garage isn't helping. (say I in houston... perhaps your garage isn't sweltering...







)

I'd put it in a room with a burning candle for a few hours- see if that helps.

-Angela

I'll have to try it. My mom joked and said how can you tell the seat smells.. the whole garage does..lol

But I lean over and sniff it and can still smell 'chemical'. I'll put it in hubbys office with some candles this weekend.

As far as being hot, it's been between 80-90 all week outside, sure the garage is a bit hotter...maybe a wee bit cooler than houston. if you can call 88.7 cool..







:

It's killing me!! I want her in her seat!!


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, it's been almost 2 weeks...still stinks. i have had it out in the sun for the morning and outside all the rest of the day. So now my little one will either get sick from gas off or pollen









Next try is the spare room with candles.

sigh


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayell79*
I'm not sure how Britax compares to other brands on the market because no local stores here carry them. I don't really want to buy one online and take the risk that it won't fit. I guess we'll just wait it out until we really have to upsize (probably about 3 months) and just see what's available.

I bought the Marathon and returned it because it wouldn't fit in my Corolla. I then bought the Roundabout, took it to a certified car seat inspector for installation, and realized the Marathon would fit. I was reclining it too much. So, I returned the Roundabout, bought the Marathon and love it. It has to go in the middle seat for rf, but there was enough room for my husband to pull the front seat back to drive. My Corolla is a 2007, but I imagine the sizes are not much different.


----------

